# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  O meu aquario de 500l iluminado com leds

## Eduardo Ferreira

finalmente as fotos do meu aquário novo 

setup aquário 140-60-60+-500l+ samp 80l
bombas de circulação sunsun 5000l/h e uma wave maker 1500l/h
refrigerador hc hailea
reactor kalk dio carlos dias a funcionar 24/24h
escumador aqua medic1000l e deltec tc 2060
filtro uv 8/16w 24h ligado
at controle da aqua medic
iluminação- 4 x AquaLED Slim 150 brancas 
- 1 x AquaLED Slim 150 azul (actinica)---2 t5 actinicas


ozonizador ligado a sonda de orp
riactor de calcio e sonda de ph

manutençao mudas semanais 70l
com asertodos parametros de salanidade com refratometro e agua de osmoze
so adiciono phytoplant a a

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Eduardo isso parece estar com bom aspecto embora as fotos não ajudem, tens de tirar aí umas melhores.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao tenho maquina avario isto foi atravez do tl carlos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e por agora e tudo malta as fotos não são de muito boa qualidade mas não tenho maquina espero que gostem comentem

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais umas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

em breve novas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

fez hoje 3 mezes que esta montado ainda a muito por fazer mais rocha corais muito trabalhinho ainda  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

xii nimgem diz nada

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sera que o aquario esta a sim tao feio o entao nimgem me grama a qui nimgem comenta

----------


## Jorge Neves

Olá Ferreira

Feio ou bonito,o mais importante è tu gostares.
Quanto ao resto...as imagens não ajudam e não sei se isso na rocha são algas!!!...o àqua parece-me bem,agora è deixar e ver crescer esses corais.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim sao algas mas ja estao a dezapareser

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Tá com bom aspecto.

Essa calha ainda é a minha?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e sim amigo rui e fico boa neste aquario novo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Fixe,

Bom ver que ao fim de dois anos ainda funciona.

Abraços e boa sorte.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a pois ja levo ums balastros novos mas comtinua muito boa

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Eduardo,

O aquário está com óptimo aspecto e vê-se claramente que é um aquário novo... Com o evoluir do tempo, ele irá ganhar uma beleza que irás apreciar a cada dia que passa... O sistema irá ficar completamente diferente e para melhor, desde que controles adequadamente os parâmetros críticos do sistema.

Todavia, queria apenas deixar-te a minha opinião... Parece-me prematura a adição de um reactor de cálcio nos próximos tempos, quando tens ainda muitos poucos corais duros e tens o reactor de kalk a funcionar (espero que 24/24h).

Quanto à estrela linkia laevigata, jamais a adicionaria a um aquário com três meses de vida... Desculpa a frontalidade, mas é muito provável que ela não sobreviva no médio longo-prazos. O mais certo é morrer à fome, pois o teu sistema, por ser muito recente, ainda não tem criadas as condições para que ela se possa alimentar devidamente.

Do meu ponto de vista, o maior desafio de um aquariofilista não é a absorção de todos os conhecimentos técnicos para manter um aquário de recife, mas sim conseguir controlar o seu ímpeto de comprar a bicharada que o cativou na loja ou nos livros.

Não entendas este meu comentário como qualquer tipo de afronta... É apenas a constatação de uma realidade que nos afecta a todos... Eu sou mais um deles, a sofrer com esse desafio...

Parabéns pelo teu sistema!

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Eu ja tinha aquario mudei para um maior e ja tinha a estrela

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e aqui podemos ver o que eu ja ivelui em 4 anos muitos enrros aquario tapado bomba com ar escomador fraco filtro com espomjas e seramicas peixes nao muito acomselhados para o tamanho do meu aquario etc etc coiza de iniciante tnho este aquario para vemder 120e e oferta de uma estrtura em ferro

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

TaNHO ESTE AQUARIO para vemder

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

em breve novas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

continua a venda o aquario esta novo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

hoje novas fotas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Agora quero ums comentarios e umas perguntinhas vala malta

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Novas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

Algum equipamento 

o meu reactor de calcio


No sabado montei o meu escumador novo deltec 2060

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

as fotos nao sao as melhores pois nao tenho maquina tirei do tl abraços e espero por perguntas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas vo testar um nova forma de mudas de agua no meu aquario. Fazia 70l semanais agora vo fazer 60 semanais com aspiraçao e 5 litros diarios.vamos la ver se noto alguma diferença.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

umas fotos novas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

espero que gostem

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> [img]


Ola Eduardo

Que tal se porta esse anjo em relação aos teus corais?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas nao bica em nada  :yb663:  por isso comtinua no meu aquario ja a 4 anos veio jovenil na altura nao tinha corais

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

so nao posso ter tridacnias com muita pena minha porque adoro mesmo

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> so nao posso ter tridacnias com muita pena minha porque adoro mesmo


Não podes ter porquê?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

porque ele acaba com elas em 2 dias  :yb620:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> porque ele acaba com elas em 2 dias


Põe-lhe um açaime...  :yb624:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

lolol :yb624:  pois mas posso me dar por muito feliz pois nao toca em mais nada e tenho uma estima por este peixe nao gostava de me desfazer dele

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

- 2 x AquaLED Slim 150 brancas 
- 1 x AquaLED Slim 150 azul (actinica)

EM TESTE .foi montado ontem a tarde esto a gostar muito do aspecto em breve fotos

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, só tenho pena que essas fotos não sejam de boa qualidade porque o teu aquário parece estar muito bonito. Gostei da tua disposição da RV e dos corais. Se puderes mete ai umas fotos da SUMP. 

Cumprimentos e boa sorte  :Wink:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

NAO tenho mesmo jeito para tirar fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

iluminaçao nova



a iluminaçao nova esta montada fez no sabado uma semana esto a gostar e os corais tb,estao mais abertos  vamos la ver com o tempo.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

tá com muito bom aspecto!é continuar....

Temos de tirar uams fotos como deve de ser, quando eu comprar a máquina....lool...pois assim n dá pra ver na realidade como é bonito o teu aqua....

Ainda estou à espera da tua visita.....

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e pedro tenho que ir ai ver o teu aquario.gostava muito de arramjar algem que saiba tirar fotos porque a sim nao se ve como o aquario esta bem de saude

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais fotos em Portefólio -= AquaLED Light =- iluminasao so a ser testada nao tava montada

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Estavam só os Leds ligados ou as HQI também?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

so lds ja faz 2semanas sabado que nao ligo as hqi mas ainda estao la porque os lds estao em teste a te agora tudo bem esto a adorar e os corais tb.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

os corais com os lds tem ganho cores mais fortes valeu a pena imvestir a te agora sao boms os rezultados

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

boas ta fixe mas tem dar algum tempo e tira as fotografias limpas por que não se vé muito bem.
um abraço

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pesso desculpa mas nao sei mesmo tirar fotos 
as

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Eduardo,

O peixe-folha e o anjo têm-se portado bem com os camarões (amboinensis)?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim tem ja vai fazer um ano que tenho o peixe folha e 5 o anjo sem probelemas tive sorte :yb677:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> sim tem ja vai fazer um ano que tenho o peixe folha e 5 o anjo sem probelemas tive sorte


eu tinha um amboinensis e uns três seticaudata, que desapareceram misteriosamente, sem rasto... e fiquei com o folha sob suspeita... e entretanto também com o sixline... mas provavelmente os camarões desapareceram por outro motivo, não sei... 
 :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim deve ter sido a te porque o peixe folha e muito calmo sempre no mesmo lucal no canto dele pel omenos o meu a a sim

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Eduardo isso está a compor-se, ainda bem que estas satisfeito.
É com pena minha que não possa tão depressa passar por ai para tirar umas fotos melhores agora com as calhas já devidamente montadas ao contrario das que tirei na altura só para teste e tenho no website.

Espero ver e acompanhar essa evolução como descreves nos corais e assim ter-mos provas para a malta descrente dos LEDs ficar de boca aberta  :SbOk:  ehheheh...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e verdade a te eu esto de boca aberta esto a gostar muito mesmo,muitas vezes pemsava que os aqi era um izajero de luz e acho que esto serto

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Boas
Estas com um Aquario muito porreiro.
Ainda tens o Escumador Sc2060 estas satisfeito?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

tanho sim esto muito satisfeito foi a melhor compra que ja fiz a te hoje

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Ele faz algum barulho ou é silencioso
Quando falta a luz ele custa arrancar

Estou a pensar comprar um escumador igual a esse e tinha essas duvidas

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ruido 0 e o aquario esta no meu quarto falta a luz a te hoje numca costa a arramcar estamos a falar de um deltec.Mas tb todos os mezes e limpo e bem tratado com vinagre,mas compra que fazes uma boa compra tira muita porcaria

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Eu tenho uma replica de um bm 250 em termos de escumação estou muito satisfeito o problema é quando falta a Luz , as bombas simplesmente não arrancam e por isso estava a pensar substituir por um sc2060

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

esto 100 satisfeito os bm ja ouvi pessoas a dizer o mesmo que me estas a dizer mas nao sei como numca tive .

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Ok

Obigado

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

de nada estamos a qui para nos ajudarmos ums aos outros,mas podes sempre ouvir mais opinioes a mais malta que tem o 2060

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

testes

calcio=475 
mg=1260
kh=10

uzo reactor de calcio com midia da deltec calcio e magnezio ,das 12h as 00h,
e reactor de kalk 24h .O calcio esta sempre a sim ilevado, os outros valores estao boms, que posso fazer para baixar o calcio sei baixar os outros valores que estao boms.

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá, Eduardo,

antes de mais, parabéns pelo aquário!

Gostaria de te fazer uma pergunta: como se comportam os teus peixes palhaço? Quem entrou primeiro no aquário: os ocellaris ou o frenatus?

Pergunto porque tenho 2 ocellaris no meu novo aqua (uns santos!) e um melanopus (um terrorista do pior) à espera para lá entrar (ainda no antigo sistema) e estou com muito receio do comportamento deste...

Como foi a tua experiência?

Att,
Helena

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas helena o ocellaris e o frenatus foram intruduzidos no aquario a 5 anos,ainda no meu antigo riff ao mesmo tempo.Mas so tinha 2 ocellaris a coiza de 3 mezes um amigo meu dezistio do aqua e deu-me um ocelaris,numca tive probelema embora que 0 frenatus nao deixe nimgem chegar ao seu camtinho. deixo-te um comsalho se estiveres a pemsar meter anemunas mete duas uma para os palhaços outra para ele senao algo que a especi adote como anemuna mas sempre 2.no meu cazo a te so tanho um Sarcophyton gramde que eles partilhai juntos.

----------


## Marco Macae

Oi, antes de mais parabéns pelo aqua.

Estive para comprar um refrigerador haiilea para o meu aqua salgada de 215 litros mas disseram-me que aquilo faz muito barulho e aquece muito o ambiente à sua volta. tenho o aqua na sala e desisti de comprar. È mesmo verdade que faz assim tanto barulho? e o consumo, nota-se assim tanto na conta da Luz?

Já agora coloco uma dúvida: que me aconselham ao nivel de bombas de circulação para o meu aqua salgada com peixes da costa e invertebrados. o aqua tem 215 l. Tou a pensar em duas bombas tipo uma de 3000l/h e outra de 2000, acham bem?

Obrigado





> finalmente as fotos do meu aquário novo 
> 
> setup aquário 140-60-60+-500l+ samp 80l
> bombas de circulação sunsun 5000l/h e uma wave maker 1500l/h
> refrigerador hc hailea
> reactor kalk dio carlos dias a funcionar 24/24h
> escumador aqua medic1000l e deltec tc 2060
> filtro uv 8/16w 24h ligado
> at controle da aqua medic
> ...

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

bem em relaçao as bombas eu ia para as sunsun tanho a 3 anos,sao muito baratas e o brulho e minimo.
Em relaçao ao refrigerador o barulho e poco.o aqua esta no meu quarto,por isso faço escolhas de matrial poco barulhento.com respeito ao calor sim faz calor mas nao noto no meu quarto so debaixo do aquario,mas isso tem muito a ver com o tempo que ele esta a refrigera se desparar muito aquece mais.quando eu tinha HQI ,ai sim o refrigerador trabalhava muito,mais no verao no inverno men por isso, no verao nutava na comta da iletrecidade no inverno nao agora com iluminaçao de leds nem me lembro que tanho refrigerador pois ele nem despara.

----------


## Marco Macae

Obrigado. Que hailea aconselhas p um 215 litros e qual a potencia das sunsun que me aconselhas p o meu aqua? 2 x 2000? mais, menos, uma de cada lado?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e a sim eu tanho uma opiniao muito propria sobre o refrigerador,eu antes de ter este aquario ja tinha um de 260 litros, e como sabia que mais tarde o mais sedo iria mudar para um aquario maior comprei logo um que da para um aquario a te 600 litros.Mas se nao pemsas em mudar tao rapido acomsalhote um que faça um aquario de 300l maximo numca menos,quanto as bombas 2 de 5000lh uma em cada lado fica bom era como eu tinha no meu antigo.vais ficar bem servido eu sei que a bombas melhores mas sao 4 0u 5 vezes mais caras.

----------


## Marco Macae

Entre o 150 e 0 250 qual escolhias, achas que o 150 dá?

Seahorseshop.com

Acham bom preço?

trabalha bem a temperatura tipo 18º 20ª graus?

Obrigado e desculpa tanta pergunta, mas sou mesmo  novato no ramo

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

o 150 acho curto para oteu aquario porque e recomendado para aquarios a te 200l depois leva mais tempo a refrigerar
sim vai aos 18

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

em breve novas fotos.vo comprar uma maquina

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

novas fotos.esto a testar a minha maquina nova.





a 4 semanas estava a morrer numa loja

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

corais

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

por agora e tudo vo treinamdo com a maquina para ver se melhoro nas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais umas

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Mt fixe!


tá com muito bom aspecto....

Parabéns!


As fotos é como tu dizes....como o tempo vai lá!

Abraço

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois e um poco dificil tirar fotos ao aquario.tutalmente difremte de tirar uma foto a uma pessoa
o aquario esta como numca tive os corais com cores boas boms crechimentos ,um dia vo ver o teu ao vivo pedro abraços e obrigada

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e pena eu nao comsegir meter vidios no forum tanho no pc mas nao sei enviar para o forum

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Eduardo

Parabéns pelo aquário. Mais um com iluminação led, apesar de não o ser a 100%.
É como o Pedro diz, as fotos vão com o tempo e com algumas dicas que podes ir encontrando.

Uma das quais, é que deves tentar tirar fotos com as bombas desligadas, vidro limpos, etc... Eventualmente um tripé também te ajudaria, mas depende da velocidade de obturação que tenhas... se for muito rápida, o tripé até se dispensa. O mesmo não se passa com os filmes, penso que um tripé é muito importante para um bom filme.

Para os colocares no fórum, penso que deverias criar uma conta no youtube e depois sim, os colocares aqui no fórum.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

obrigado pedro f nao sabia que na foto se devia desligar as bombas estamos sempre a apremder. agora ja so tanho iluminaçao de leds ja tirei de vez as hqi

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a qui vai uma foto dos leds com 2 actinica so para dar um tom mais azulado ao aquario.Eu tive leds com aqi ums tempo para adaptar os corais a luz dos leds e nao tirar os aqi logo de uma vez.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Podes aparecer quando quisseres!

Para veres o aquario será melhor pelas 22h!

Esse a. leucosternon já está no teu sistema à mt tempo?

No meu já lhe perdi a conta......

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao apenas a 4 semanas.estava a morrer numa loja e rezolvi tratar o peixe ja esta a ficar espetacular

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## luisvicente

Boas,


Adquiri Um Leucosternon há duas semanas mas está a começar a ganhar imensas pintas brancas e a ficar mais magro apesar de comer artemia e mysis.

Já falei com algumas pessoas mas todos me dizem ser um peixe muito dificil e ter que me conformar com a mais que provável perda.

Ao ler o teu post parece-me que talvez não seja assim, agradecia imenso qualquer ajuda ou dica que me possas dar. Adoro o peixe e gostava de fazer tudo para o manter vivo e saudável, é um peixe lindissimo.


Obrigado


Luis Vicente

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e um peixe dificel de manter sim.a temperatura nao deve cair nem subir deve manterse estavel,da varios tipos de alimento com alho.este peixe deve ser adequirido por uma pessoa espriemte

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> e um peixe dificel de manter sim.a temperatura nao deve cair nem subir deve manterse estavel,da varios tipos de alimento com alho.este peixe deve ser adequirido por uma pessoa espriemte





> Boas,
> 
> 
> Adquiri Um Leucosternon há duas semanas mas está a começar a ganhar imensas pintas brancas e a ficar mais magro apesar de comer artemia e mysis.~


Olá Luís
Em primeiro lugar pedir desculpa ao Eduardo, por estar a usar o seu tópico, para responder a esta tua questão.
O acanthurus Leucoster, à semelhança de outros cirugiões(SOhal,Achiles;Japonicus; Nigricans) são peixes muito sensiveís a varios factores, como a qualidade da água, stress, a aquários pouco maturados, entre outros.
Por todos estes factores, poucos têm sido os aquariofilistas(há excepções) que têem mantido no seu sistema por muito tempo peixes destes.
Realmente são peixes lindos, mas há que pensar seriamente se valerá a pena o sacrificio destes belos bichos, em insistir em tentar mante-los em aquarios.
Não aconselho de forma alguma, em sistemas novos, a aquisição deste tipo de peixes.

Em relação ao teu, ele é um peixe herbivoro, insiste em alga nori, de forma a lhe abrir apetite, dando-lhe na mesma artemia e mysis, boa sorte com teu animal.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

paulo nao a probelema sempre que quizeres podes intrevir abraços

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

um vidio do aquario a media luz
YouTube - aquario.sesimbra

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Olá Eduardo,
muitos parabéns pelo aquário, parece estar tudo muito saudável.

Há quanto tempo é que usas led`s? Pelo que percebi são da Aqualed. Qual é a W total?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

uzo leds a 4 mezes.mas leds a 100% a coiza de 3 mezes porque fui adepetamdo a luz nova para os corais nao estranharem.os leds sao feitos pelo baltasar.
podes ver a qui-http://www.aqualed-light.com

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

so tanho a dizer que esto muito satisfeito com os leds.numca pemsei tb tinha medo de apostar em leds mas recomento pelo menos estes que eu tanho,cores e crechimentos muito boms

----------


## Bruno J. Cruz

Eduardo... Quero dar-te simplesmente os meus sinceros parabéns...

O teu recife está mesmo... muito bom! Temos de combinar uma visita...

----------


## Tiago Mourinho

Um reef muito saudável e bonito!! 
A primeira montipora que aparece no video é simplesmente fabolosa :tutasla: 

Continua assim  :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

obrigada tiago vo ver se faço um vidio com a luz toda ligada abraços

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

mais um vidio agora com a luz toda ligada.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDTbreUgMyk

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

so agora reparei que o vidio estava mal ja corriji

----------


## Jorge Neves

> mais um vidio agora com a luz toda ligada.
> YouTube - aquario corais.


 :Olá:  Eduardo

Gostei...*****  :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Palmas:  :yb677: 
Uma nota:a montipora vermelha de um colega,quando começou com o branqueamento na zona de crescimento,como a tua apresenta,foi-se.
Espero estar enganado quanto à tua  :yb663: ,mas está atento e pára para veres o filme ao retardador (se no início do crescimento era essa a aparência),para que a possas salvar a tempo.
Um abraço  :Xmascheers: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas jorge a motipora sempre teve as pomtas de crechimento brancas.e esta a checher e a melhorar a cor de mes para mes.

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Eduardo.
Parabens, o teu aquario esta muito porreiro.
Notas diferenças na cor dos corais depois que tiraste as hqi`s?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim ricardo noto as cores muito melhores abraços,esto mesmo muito satisfeito

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Eduardo
> 
> Gostei...***** 
> Uma nota:a montipora vermelha de um colega,quando começou com o branqueamento na zona de crescimento,como a tua apresenta,foi-se.
> Espero estar enganado quanto à tua ,mas está atento e pára para veres o filme ao retardador (se no início do crescimento era essa a aparência),para que a possas salvar a tempo.
> Um abraço 
> 
> Jorge Neves



Boas jorge

O bordo branco, é sinónimo de crescimento rápido, não parece que venha a haver problema.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

pois sempre tive a motipora a sim e sempre ouvi dizer que era crechimento.abraços carlos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas jorge
> 
> O bordo branco, é sinónimo de crescimento rápido, não parece que venha a haver problema.


 :Olá:   Carlos

Tive e tenho montiporas e sei que a margem branca è a zona de crescimento e as minhas cresceram bastante rápido,até ao problema com os nudis.
O ùnico frag que salvei,em 6 meses cresceu o quádruplo daquilo que era e a ùnica vez que vi essa zona com essa dimensão,como referi,passado pouco tempo já era,ainda assim,também como já referi,espero estar enganado.

Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

sim jorge eu persebo e sei do que falas mas esta motipora ja esta comigo a mais de 2 anos sempre foi a sim abraços

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

jorge ve esta foto a 4 5 mezes a traz

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

2 nuvidades no meu aquario vindas do carlos dias

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Carlos
> 
> Tive e tenho montiporas e sei que a margem branca è a zona de crescimento e as minhas cresceram bastante rápido,até ao problema com os nudis.
> O ùnico frag que salvei,em 6 meses cresceu o quádruplo daquilo que era e a ùnica vez que vi essa zona com essa dimensão,como referi,passado pouco tempo já era,ainda assim,também como já referi,espero estar enganado.
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Boas Jorge

Pois isso de nudibrânquios é outra coisa,safa  :yb663:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

carlos os frags estao muito boms obrigada e abraços

----------


## Carlos Dias

De nada companheiro.

 :SbOk:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

esto a planiar a entrada de novos corais no meu aquario se ouver nuvidades depois digo abraços

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

novas fotos tiradas pelo amigo carlos dias ontem numa vezita que me fez obrigada carlos :yb677:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

e tudo por agora

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

novas fotos

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

a qui o aquario a media luz

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá: 

Lindo, Muito harmonioso.  :Palmas: 

Espero um dia conseguir algo parecido.

Parabéns.

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

obrigada com esforço e dedicaçao comsegese mas ainda tanho algumas coizas e melhorar

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

fotos vistas de sima

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira



----------


## António Vitor

Parabéns!

muito bom mesmo, uma pergunta que leds usas?
e quantos? de quantos watts?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

boas antonio esto a uzar estes lds Portefólio -= AquaLED Light =- tanho 4 ripas bramcas e uma azul 12 leds cada.abraços e abrigada

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

se algem qizer vir vero meu aquario e tirar umas fotos e bem vindo pois eu nao so muito com com maquinas.

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Eduardo

Parabéns :Palmas: 

O aquário esta fantástico :yb677: 

Gosto muito!

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas a todos ,se ainda houvesse duvidas em relação aos leds este aquario é o tira teimas ,.
Parabens Eduardo .5 estrelas mesmo. :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

muito obrigada luis e rita mudei de hqi para leds e noto muitas difremças nas cores.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabens Eduardo... belo aquário!!

Ando a estudar e a procurar várias coisas sobre leds e aparece-me o teu aquário bem bonito e com umas cores bem porreiras ainda por cima com calhas de leds feitas em Sintra...  :SbOk: 

Já agora, á quanto tempo mudaste de HQI para Leds?

Reparei que usam lentes de 45º... nota-se os focos na água ou fica desperso? Sei que depende da altura a que tens os leds do aquário mas podes me dizer a que altura estão e qual os efeitos dessas lentes de 45º?

Os Leds que tens são brancos e actinicos certo? quais as temperaturas de cor aproximada dos brancos? Sabes?

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

nao se nota os focos faz e um infeito de onda espetacular,eu troquei vai fazer um ano em julho esto muito satisfeito.podes sempre ver o saite das calhas Portefólio -= AquaLED Light =- a altura e 30 40 cm da linha de agua

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

ja agora sao calhas de 12 leds 5w cada

----------


## karan bhaskar trivedi

esta com bom aspecto

----------

